
Find medical colleges - jsandeepgowda
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.appsbazaar.findcollege&hl=en
======
jsandeepgowda
Find College mobile application provides features to search courses across all
the colleges/universities in India. Students can check college address and
annual intake seats information of MBBS, PG, SSC courses of all medical
colleges in India. Status of MCI recognition and management type information
provided This helps students to avoid spending more time in searching reliable
information in internet. Instead, this mobile app can meet their expectation
handy. Email or Phone # subscription for students needed to access the data.
Application works offline for students

